# My new toy



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Well I must say, don't go to the Polaris dealer just to "look" because it never works out like that! Ha!

I ended up leaving with a 2013 polaris 900 XP. It was an immense amount of power and is very fast. So much better then my teryx I had.

Lift, rims, tires, audio coming next week.

Took it out behind the house and had some fun! Might head over to mud land here in a bit!


----------



## mancuso1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you so much for your business! Let us know if you need anything else in the future.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Good looking machine.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Sweet. Show some after pics.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the warning, been trying to refrain from a new 500 H.O. gotta wait though... congrats on the new toy!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice machine. Only down fall with the Ranger 900 and Razor 900s is they have weak reverse chains. IF you have a heavy load or get it stuck with some semi aggressive tires, dont give it too much in reverse. They have a reverse chain smaller than a bicycle chain and they break. You need accessories let me know, I have a couple of buds that sell Atv accessories at good prices


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice!!!

We've had alot of fun with our 900...Enjoy it

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------

